# ISTANBUL | Istanbul Naval Museum | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

İstanbul Sütunları von fatih oktay auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

February 13, 2012; _all fotos taken by myself_


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Unbenannt von B.K.U. auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Naval Museum reopening its doors soon*

*Naval Museum reopening its doors soon*

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/na...-soon.aspx?pageID=238&nID=55133&NewsCatID=385


































































> The Naval Museum in Istanbul’s Beşiktaş neighborhood, where renovation works have been ongoing since 2007, will reopen its doors on Oct. 4. The museum, the biggest of its kind in Turkey, is home to 20,000 artworks and archives of 20 million documents. The most treasured piece of the museum is the world’s oldest galliot.
> 
> The Naval Museum’s Commander, Fatih Erbaş, said the museum was founded in 1897 by Commander Süleyman Nutki and was moved from Istanbul from time to time for a variety of reasons. He said it served in Dolmabahçe Palace in 1948 after World War II and was then moved to its current location in Beşiktaş in 1961.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/index/detay/deniz-muzesi-istanbul-siluetindeki-yerini-aldi/18378


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself today:


----------

